# Flashing Brake Waring Light



## 87s10 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a 2000 2.0 Golf/GTI and I have a flashing brake warning light while I drive.... I comes on after a long time driving and usually after I hit a bump or when I trurn.... I have looked for leaks in the system and kept an eye on the fluid level but cant see any leaks or change in the level. Anyone had this problem? Any help would be appreciated... 

Thanks


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

Same problem. Got the brakes worked on and everything. Costed me $350. Lmk if you find what's up.


----------



## 87s10 (Jul 29, 2007)

very good... Ill drop a line when I know


----------



## 87s10 (Jul 29, 2007)

Turned out to be low fluid in the system... I topped it off and the light came on for a time then after I turned the car off and on again it has not come back... Three days.... hope that was it...


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

interesting. ill have to see how everything works out


----------



## Fishdisease (Nov 18, 2003)

This was happening to my Mk4 a couple of weeks ago. 

I was replacing the pads/rotors and I was having a tough time screwing in the rear pistons so I took the cap of the reservoir to relieve some pressure. Anyway, I replaced the cap to the reservoir after compressing all four pistons. The fluid level was pretty high and when I pumped the brakes after the install it must have caused a negative pressure in the reservoir that pulled the sensor down to trip the low-fluid alarm. 

When opened up the reservoir to check the level (which was fine) it must've reset the switch and everything has been fine since. Well, except for the fact I'm due for a brake fluid change, it's been 10 years! (I just bought the car so I've only had it for a month)

Dave


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

*Check!*

Hey guys please check your the three fuses on top of your battery! The 10 amp ones. Mine was doing the same thing and all the fuses were good but were not making contact! move them around and see if it goes away! Let me know if it fixes your problem. Thanks!


----------

